# badminton and chi-gung in Bonn



## Fster

Hi there,

I'm moving to Bonn in August from the UK, and I'm looking for:

1. People to play badminton with.

2. A chi-gung class taught in English or bi-lingual.

Any help, ideas or offers much appreciated,

Fster.


----------



## ALKB

Fster said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm moving to Bonn in August from the UK, and I'm looking for:
> 
> 1. People to play badminton with.
> 
> 2. A chi-gung class taught in English or bi-lingual.
> 
> Any help, ideas or offers much appreciated,
> 
> Fster.


It seems there are loads of 'qi gong' courses in the Bonn area, but a quick search only showed this one together with 'English':

Qi Gong Praxis

This does not mean that it is the only one!

Hope this helps


----------



## Fster

Thanks ALKB.

I've found that one and emailed them. I find Bonn and chi-qong links up well because Bonn University has been doing a lot of research on its medical applications, but not so many courses. I may well just ask the uni if contacting the link you suggest, plus another I found, doesn't work.

Are you based in Bonn yourself?

Fster


----------



## ALKB

No, I am from Berlin 

There were plans for going to Bonn for a year for a professional traning course but in the end the training happened in Berlin after all.

Good thing that I hadn´t signed the lease for my Bonn flat, yet!


----------



## kahuna

Still moving in August? I'm living in Bonn myself as an expat, if you need some tips.......


----------



## Fster

kahuna said:


> Still moving in August? I'm living in Bonn myself as an expat, if you need some tips.......



Hi there,

Yep still moving in August. I've found a chi-gung teacher but still looking for a Badminton teacher. Are you enjoying Bonn? What do you do there?

Fster


----------



## AndrewBonn

*Badminton*

Hi Fster,

I just read that you're about to move to Bonn and that you like playing badminton.

If you're interested, you can join our badminton team. We are about 10 people and we meet 1-2 times per month on Sundays from 5 - 7pm at the HARIBO badminton center near the Deutsche Post tower in Bonn.

The cost is only 8 € for 2 hours which is quite inexpensive.

If you're interested, please let me know.

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## Fster

AndrewBonn said:


> Hi Fster,
> 
> I just read that you're about to move to Bonn and that you like playing badminton.
> 
> If you're interested, you can join our badminton team. We are about 10 people and we meet 1-2 times per month on Sundays from 5 - 7pm at the HARIBO badminton center near the Deutsche Post tower in Bonn.
> 
> The cost is only 8 € for 2 hours which is quite inexpensive.
> 
> If you're interested, please let me know.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andreas


Hi Andreas,

Thanks for replying to my post. Yeah, I would definetly like to join your team. When is your next meeting?

Thanks, Matthew


----------



## AndrewBonn

*Badminton & languages*

Hi Matthew,

Due to the summer holidays, our next meeting will probably take place at the end of August / beginning of September. I will let you know as soon as possible.

By the way: if you would like to improve your German, please let me know. We could start a language exchange (also called "tandem"). I could teach you German and you could help me to improve my English. I am a student of "Conference Interpreting" and my teacher recently told me that I still have some work to do.

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## Fster

AndrewBonn said:


> Hi Matthew,
> 
> Due to the summer holidays, our next meeting will probably take place at the end of August / beginning of September. I will let you know as soon as possible.
> 
> By the way: if you would like to improve your German, please let me know. We could start a language exchange (also called "tandem"). I could teach you German and you could help me to improve my English. I am a student of "Conference Interpreting" and my teacher recently told me that I still have some work to do.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andreas


Hi Andreas,

Just let me know when you start badminton and I'll come along. What standard does your club play at? I'm an intermediate. I have an English friend who is a beginner and he would like to come along as well.

And yes, I'd definitely like to improve my very basic German and help you with your English. My English friend (who has just moved to Bonn as well) would also like to help you. Do you want to meet up soon? My number is <moderated>. My friend and I can both travel around Bonn and we have plenty of free time in the next couple of days as well.

Look forward to hearing from you soon,

Matthew


----------



## Fster

AndrewBonn said:


> Hi Matthew,
> 
> Due to the summer holidays, our next meeting will probably take place at the end of August / beginning of September. I will let you know as soon as possible.
> 
> By the way: if you would like to improve your German, please let me know. We could start a language exchange (also called "tandem"). I could teach you German and you could help me to improve my English. I am a student of "Conference Interpreting" and my teacher recently told me that I still have some work to do.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andreas


Also, you can reach me /SNIP/


----------



## AndrewBonn

*Invalid phone number?*

Hi Matthew,

I tried to call but your phone number seems to be invalid ... at least that's the automatic answer I get.

Can you please send me a text message to: <moderated>. This way, I will automatically get your number and then I can call or text you back.

See you soon.

Andreas




Fster said:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> Just let me know when you start badminton and I'll come along. What standard does your club play at? I'm an intermediate. I have an English friend who is a beginner and he would like to come along as well.
> 
> And yes, I'd definitely like to improve my very basic German and help you with your English. My English friend (who has just moved to Bonn as well) would also like to help you. Do you want to meet up soon? My number is <moderated>. My friend and I can both travel around Bonn and we have plenty of free time in the next couple of days as well.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon,
> 
> Matthew


----------



## varun9654

Between badminton and chi-gung ! I would prefer badminton because its a soft game than chi-gung !


----------

